# How do I search for a good coach in my area?



## TintinCT (Jun 27, 2008)

I am pretty much a noob to cycling. I've had a bike for about a year and a half and I just did my first century this last weekend (COVAC Century in Hatfield, Mass.). I would like to get to the "next level" and I think maybe having a coach could be very helpful, but I have no clue about how to even start searching for a reputable one.

What do all of you suggest?


----------



## ridewt (Jan 14, 2002)

*Charlescoaching.com*

Aidan Charles is a former pro racer and now elite amateur racer who is an excellent coach in Middletown, CT. He has a studio in Middletown with all sets of training and testing equipment. I've been very happy with him. Give him a call and see what you think.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

If you are in CT, check out TARGETRAINING.


----------

